# 96 Nissan 200SX to be in Gran Turismo 4



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

anyone notice that? I just saw the list of cars, and they are putting the 96 200sx in the game! that is awesome!


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Oooo the SE or the SE-R?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Where did you see the list at!? LINK LINK LINK


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

more than likely a non-american 200SX... (240SX)


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Yes I have to agree with mike, I've seen the car list and never recall seeing the 200, but the 240 definently... but if anything that the silvia, but hey if you have a different list then mine please post it, heh I would love to race my cousins old muscle car with a 200, see who wins, ha ha he sucks at the game though so I would win ^_^


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

It's likely the JDM 200SX (240SX).

But I've seen the Mazda 323F in the screenshots... so who knows? They might just throw the SR16VE Lucino in there (both the Lucino (B14) and the 323F were in GT1)... one can only hope.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I've heard that it will have alot of obscurities like dodge omnis and such


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

incomplete car list from Ign.com



> NISSAN (53 - 7 - 11)
> 180SX Type-X ('96)
> 240RS Rally Car ('85)
> Be-1 ('87)
> ...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^holy shit

im gonna have to take the week off of work for this one
everything i hear about this damn game makes me vomit in anticipation


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

Acura 3.2 CL Type-S
Acura DN-X Concept
Acura Integra GS-R ?92
Acura NSX Alex Zanardi Edition ?99
Acura RSX Type-S ?03
Acura TSX ?04
Alfa Romeo 1300 Junior Zagato ?71
Alfa Romeo 147 GTA ?03
Alfa Romeo 155 V6 TI Race Car ?93
Alfa Romeo 156 Super Turismo Race Car ?01
Alfa Romeo 158 Formula 1 ?50
Alfa Romeo 1600 Duetto Spider ?66
Alfa Romeo 166 3.0 V6 24V ?98
Alfa Romeo 179 Formula 1 ?80
Alfa Romeo 33 TT12 Race Car
Alfa Romeo 33-2 Race Car
Alfa Romeo 33-2 Stradale ?67
Alfa Romeo GTV ?03
Alfa Romeo GTV ?73
Alfa Romeo Montreal ?70
Alfa Romeo Spider 3.0 V6 ?98
AMC AMX
AMC Javelin
Aston Martin AMV8 Vantage Concept ?03
Aston Martín DB AR1 ?03
Aston Martin DB2 ?50
Aston Martin DB3S Race Car ?53
Aston Martin DB4 GT ?58
Aston Martin DB5 ?64
Aston Martin DB6 ?66
Aston Martin DB7 ?99
Aston Martin DB7 GT ?03
Aston Martin Lagonda ?82
Aston Martin V12 Vanquish ?00
Aston Martin V8 Vantage
Aston Martin Virage ?88
Audi 100 Coupe S ?69
Audi A4 Touring Race Car
Audi TT-R ABT Race Car ?02
Audi RS6 Geneva Avant ?02
Audi R8 Race Car ?03
Audi RS2
Audi RS4 Avant ?95
Audi S3 ?04
Audi S4 ?01
Audi S6 ?99
Audi S8 ?01
Audi Sport Quattro ?84
Audi Sport Quattro S1 Rally Car ?85
Audi Steppenwolf
Bentley Arnage T ?02
Bentley Azure ?05
Bentley EXP Speed 8 Race Car ?02
BMW 2002 Race Car
BMW 2002 Turbo ?74
BMW 320 Turbo Race Car ?78
BMW 323i Coupe
BMW 330i ?03
BMW 507 ?56
BMW 540
BMW 700 RS Race Car ?60
BMW 750iL
BMW 840Ci Sports
BMW LMR Race Car
BMW M Coupe ?01
BMW M1 ?80
BMW M1 Race Car ?80
BMW M3 ?01
BMW M3 Evo III ?90
BMW M3 GTR Race Car ?01
BMW M3 GTR Strassenversion ?02
BMW M5 ?01
BMW M5 ?94
BMW M5 Concept
BMW M6 635 CSi ?84
BMW X Coupe Concept
BMW X5 Le Mans Concept ?00
BMW Z1 ?86
BMW Z3 M Roadster ?01
BMW Z4 3.0i ?03
BMW Z8 ?00
BMW Z9 Concept ?99
Bugatti 16/4 Veyron ?02
Bugatti EB Veyron 16-4 Quad Turbo
Bugatti EB110 GT ?94
Bugatti LMP Race Car
Cadillac Cien Concept ?02
Cadillac Eldorado ?67
Cadillac Eldorado ETC
Cadillac Evoq Concept ?99
Cadillac LMP-02 Race Car ?02
Cadillac Steinmetz Catera Concept ?99
Callaway C12-R
Callaway C12-R Race Car ?01
Caterham 21
Caterham 7
Caterham Super 7
Chevrolet Camaro ?69
Chevrolet Camaro 35th Anniversary
Chevrolet Camaro SS ?01
Chevrolet Camaro SS ?69
Chevrolet Camaro Z28 ?01
Chevrolet Camaro Z28 ?77
Chevrolet Camaro ZL-1 ?69
Chevrolet Cavalier 2.2 Turbo Concept ?02
Chevrolet Cavalier Z24
Chevrolet Chevelle SS ?68
Chevrolet Corvair ?63
Chevrolet Corvette 427 Stingray ?69
Chevrolet Corvette 50th Anniversary ?03
Chevrolet Corvette Astrovette Concept Car
Chevrolet Corvette C5R ?01
Chevrolet Corvette CERV III Concept ?90
Chevrolet Corvette Grand Sport ?63
Chevrolet Corvette Grand Sport ?96
Chevrolet Corvette Split-window Coupe ?63
Chevrolet Corvette XP-830 Mako Shark II Concept ?65
Chevrolet Corvette Z06 ?03
Chevrolet Corvette ZR1 ?93
Chevrolet El Camino SS ?69
Chevrolet Impala SS
Chevrolet Malibu Cruiser Concept ?01
Chevrolet Monte Carlo DuPont Race Car ?01
Chevrolet Monte Carlo SS ?01
Chevrolet Nova Concorde ?76
Chevrolet SSR Concept ?03
Chrysler 300M Special
Chrysler Atlantic
Chrysler Chronos Concept ?98
Chrysler Crossfire ?04
Chrysler GT Cruiser Concept
Chrysler LMP Race Car ?01
Citroen C5
Citroen C-Airdream ?02
Citroen Saxo 1.6I VTS
Citroen Saxo Rally Car
Citroen Xantia 3.0i V6 Exclusive
Citroen Xantia Rally Car
Citroen Xsara 1.8I 16V Exclusive
Citroen Xsara T4 WRC Rally Car ?03
Citroen ZX Raid Car Paris Dakar
Daewoo Mya
Daewoo No. 1 Concept ?96
Daewoo Nubira X
Daihatsu Copen Concept ?01
Daihatsu Feroza ?93
Daihatsu Mira TR (4WD) ?98
Daihatsu Mira TR-XX ?90
Daihatsu Move SR-XX (4WD) ?97
Daihatsu Opti Club Sports (2WD) ?97
Daihatsu Storia Rally Car
Daihatsu Storia X4 ?98
Datsun 240Z ?69
Datsun 260Z ?74
Datsun 280Z
Datsun 510 ?70
De Tomaso Mangusta ?69
De Tomaso Pantera GT5-S ?86
DMC-12 Delorean ?81
Dodge Challenger R/T Hemi ?70
Dodge Charger Daytona 500 Race Car ?70
Dodge Charger R/T ?69
Dodge Charger R/T Concept ?99
Dodge Copperhead Concept ?97
Dodge ESX3 Concept
Dodge Hennessey Venom 650R
Dodge Intrepid Police Edition
Dodge Intrepid R/T Race Car ?02
Dodge Neon R/T ?01
Dodge Neon SRT-4 ?03
Dodge Ram SRT-10 ?04
Dodge Razor Concept ?02
Dodge Stealth R/T Turbo ?91
Dodge Stratus Touring Race Car
Dodge Stratus Turbo Concept ?02
Dodge Super8 Hemi Concept
Dodge Venom Concept ?94
Dodge Viper ACR ?00
Dodge Viper GTS ?02
Dodge Viper GTS-R Race Car ?98
Dodge Viper SRT-10 ?03
Dodge Viper SRT-10 Competition Race Car ?03
Fiat 124 Spyder
Fiat 500
Fiat 600
Fiat 850 Vignale Spyder ?65
Fiat Abarth 1000 Race Car
Fiat Barchetta ?03
Fiat Coupe 2.0 20V Turbo Plus ?98
Fiat Punto Abarth Rally Car ?02
Fiat Punto GT
Ford 427 Concept ?03
Ford Capri
Ford Cortina Rally Car
Ford Cougar ?02
Ford Crown Victoria Police Interceptor
Ford Escort Cosworth RS
Ford Escort Rally Car
Ford F150 SVT Lightning ?00
Ford Fairlane ?75
Ford Falcon XR6 Turbo
Ford Falcon XR8 V8 Supercar Race Car
Ford Fiesta Rally Car Concept ?02
Ford Focus FR200 Concept ?00
Ford Focus Ghia 2.0 ?98
Ford Focus RS WRC Rally Car ?02
Ford Focus SVT ?02
Ford Focus ZX3
Ford GT40 ?03
Ford GT40 Mk1 Race Car ?68
Ford GT70 Race Car ?70
Ford GT90 Concept ?95
Ford Ka ?99
Ford Mondeo ST220
Ford Mondeo Super Touring Race Car ?99
Ford Mustang Boss 429 ?70
Ford Mustang Boss Concept ?00
Ford Mustang Cobra R ?00
Ford Mustang FR500 Concept ?99
Ford Mustang GT ?82
Ford Mustang GT ?94
Ford Mustang GT Concept ?03
Ford Mustang Mach 1 ?03
Ford Mustang Mach 1 Fastback ?69
Ford Mustang Mach III Concept ?93
Ford Mustang Super Stallion Concept ?98
Ford Probe GT ?95
Ford Puma Rally Car
Ford Puma ST160 ?99
Ford RS200 ?85
Ford Sierra Cosworth
Ford Sierra RS500
Ford StreetKa ?03
Ford Taurus SHO 98
Ford Th!nk Concept
Ford Thunderbird ?65
Ford Thunderbird Supercharged Concept ?03
Ford Torino Race Car
Ford XR8 Xplod Concept ?01
Gillet Vertigo ?97
Gillet Vertigo Race Car ?98
Heuliez Pregunta Concept
Holden Commodore V8 Supercar Race Car
Holden HSV HRT 27 ?02
Holden Monaro CV8 ?02
Honda Accord Concept ?02
Honda Accord Coupe V6 ?03
Honda Accord Euro-R ?00
Honda Accord SiR-T ?98
Honda Accord Type-R Touring Car Race Car
Honda Accord Wagon 2300VTL 4WD ?97
Honda Beat Version Z ?94
Honda City Type-Z ?02
Honda Civic (EK) SiR ?98
Honda Civic (EK) Type R ?03
Honda Civic Mugen Si ?02
Honda Civic R Race Car
Honda Civic Si Concept ?02
Honda Civic Vti ?93
Honda CRX SiR ?89
Honda del Sol LM Edition
Honda Dualnote Concept ?01
Honda Integra LM Race Car
Honda Integra Type R ?02
Honda Jazz/Fit ?01
Honda Life T Type ?98
Honda Logo TS ?98
Honda Mugen SS2200 Concept ?00
Honda NSX Castrol Mugen JGTC ?00
Honda NSX Coupe ?02
Honda NSX Loctite Mugen ?01
Honda NSX Mobil 1 ?01
Honda NSX Type S Zero ?97
Honda NSX-R Concept ?01
Honda NSX-R Prototype ?01
Honda NSX-R Prototype LM Road Car
Honda Prelude 2.2 Vtec ?03
Honda Prelude Si Vtec ?91
Honda Prelude SiR S spec ?98
Honda RA272 Formula 1 ?65
Honda S2000 ?01
Honda S2000 GT1
Honda Z Turbo ?98
HSV Commodore
HSV GTS GEN3
HSV Monaro GTS
Hyundai Accent WRC Rally Car ?02
Hyundai Clix Concept ?01
Hyundai Tiburon GT V6
Hyundai Tiburon Rally Car
Infiniti/Nissan FX45
Infiniti/Nissan G35 Sport Coupe ?03
Infiniti/Nissan Q45
Jaguar D-Type Works Race Car ?54
Jaguar E-Type S3 ?72
Jaguar F-Type Concept ?00
Jaguar R-Coupe Concept ?01
Jaguar S-Type R
Jaguar XJ 220 Race Car
Jaguar XJ series ?03
Jaguar XJ220 ?93
Jaguar XJR ?04
Jaguar XJR-15 Race Car ?90
Jaguar XJR-9LM Race Car ?88
Jaguar XJR-S V12 Celebration Coupe ?88
Jaguar XK180 Concept ?00
Jaguar XKR ?00
Jaguar XKR Trans-Am Race Car ?02
Jaguar X-Type Racing Concept ?02
Kia Magentis
Kia Rio
Kia Spectra Touring Car
Koenigsegg CC 8S ?02
Koenigsegg CC Concept ?98
Lamborghini 400 GT ?66
Lamborghini Countach 25th Anniversary ?89
Lamborghini Diablo JGTC
Lamborghini Diablo VT 6.0 SE ?01
Lamborghini Espada 400 GTE S2 ?69
Lamborghini Gallardo
Lamborghini Miura P400 ?68
Lamborghini Murcielago ?02
Lamborghini Urraco P300 ?76
Lancia 037 Rally Evo 2 Rally Car ?83
Lancia Beta Monte Carlo Race Car ?81
Lancia Carcerano Gran Turismo Concept ?02
Lancia Delta S4 Rally Car ?85
Lancia Stratos ?72
Lancia Stratos Rally Car
Lancia Thema 8.32
Lexus/Toyota GS300/400 ?96
Lexus/Toyota IS300 ?02
Lexus/Toyota IS300 Sportcross ?02
Lexus/Toyota IS430 Concept
Lexus/Toyota SC300/400 ?96
Lexus/Toyota SC430 ?01
Lexus/Toyota SC430 Pace Car ?02
Lincoln LS
Lincoln Mk VII
Lincoln MK9 Coupe Concept ?01
Lister Le Mans ?90
Lister Storm GT2 ?99
Lotus 11 S2 Le Mans ?57
Lotus 18 Formula 1 ?60
Lotus 340R
Lotus 46 Europa S1 ?66
Lotus 49B Formula 1 ?70
Lotus Carlton ?89
Lotus Elan S2 ?64
Lotus Elan S2 ?90
Lotus Elan S4 Sprint ?71
Lotus Elise ?02
Lotus Elise 190
Lotus Elise GT1
Lotus Elise II Type 25 ?02
Lotus Elite ?63
Lotus Esprit GT2
Lotus Esprit S1 ?76
Lotus Esprit Sport 350 ?99
Lotus Esprit X180R Race Car ?91
Lotus Europa Race Car
Lotus Exige ?00
Lotus M250 Concept ?00
Lotus Sport Elise Race Car ?00
Maserati 3200GT
Maserati 320S Concept ?01
Maserati 5000 GT Touring ?59
Maserati BiTurbo Si ?87
Maserati Quattroporte IV ?94
Maserati Sebring ?62
Mazda MX-6 GT ?91
Mazda 323 4wd Rally Car
Mazda 323 MPS Concept ?01
Mazda 626
Mazda 767B Race Car ?89
Mazda 787B Race Car ?91
Mazda AZ-1 A-Spec
Mazda Cosmo Concept ?03
Mazda Cosmo Sport ?68
Mazda Eunos Cosmo 20B Type-E CCS ?94
Mazda Lantis Coupe 2000 Type-R ?93
Mazda Mazdaspeed Protégé ?02
Mazda Miata V-Special ?93


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

Mazda MX Sportif ?03
Mazda MX-3 ?90
Mazda MX-5 ?89
Mazda MX-5 ?98
Mazda MX-5 1.8i ?00
Mazda MX-5 MPS Concept ?01
Mazda RX-01
Mazda RX-2 ?70
Mazda RX-3 ?71
Mazda RX-4
Mazda RX-7 ?76
Mazda RX-7 ?86
Mazda RX-7 GTUs ?89
Mazda RX7 RE Amemiya Race Car
Mazda RX-7 Spirit R ?02
Mazda RX7 Type RS ?98
Mazda RX-7 Type RZ ?00
Mazda RX-8 ?02..or 04
Mazda RX-8 LM Race Car
Mazda RX-7 Savanna GT-Turbo (SA22C) ?83
Mazda Xedos Super Touring Race Car
MCC Smart
MCC Smart Coupe
Mercedes Benz CLK GTR
Mercedes Benz W196 Formula 1 ?56
Mercedes-Benz 190E 2.5-16 Evolution II ?90
Mercedes-Benz 300SEL 6.3 ?68
Mercedes-Benz 300SL Gullwing ?56
Mercedes-Benz 380SL Convertible ?80
Mercedes-Benz 450 SLC Rally Car ?78
Mercedes-Benz AMG A32K ?02
Mercedes-Benz AMG C55
Mercedes-Benz AMG CL65 ?03
Mercedes-Benz AMG E55
Mercedes-Benz AMG S63 ?01
Mercedes-Benz AMG SL73 Roadster ?95
Mercedes-Benz AMG SLK32 ?01
Mercedes-Benz C112 Concept
Mercedes-Benz C230 Sport Coupe
Mercedes-Benz C9 Race Car
Mercedes-Benz CIII ?69
Mercedes-Benz CLE concept
Mercedes-Benz CLK DTM Race Car ?02
Mercedes-Benz CLK GTR Super Sport ?02
Mercedes-Benz CLR ?99
Mercedes-Benz SLR
Mercury Comet
Mercury Cougar ?99
Mercury Cougar Eliminator ?70
Mercury Marauder ?03
Merkur XR4Ti ?87
MG EX257 LMP
MG TF Xpower 500 ?02
MG ZT XPower 500
Mini Cooper 1.3i
Mini Cooper Race Car
Mini Cooper S Works ?02
Mitsubishi 3000GT (GTO) ?92
Mitsubishi 3000GT (GTO) Twin Turbo ?92
Mitsubishi 3000GT (GTO) Twin Turbo ?95
Mitsubishi 3000GT (GTO) Twin Turbo ?99
Mitsubishi 3000GT LM
Mitsubishi 3000GT (GTO) VR-4 ?00
Mitsubishi Colt ?78
Mitsubishi Colt SR 4X ?02
Mitsubishi CZ3 Tarmac ?01
Mitsubishi Eclipse ?02
Mitsubishi Eclipse GSX ?97
Mitsubishi FTO GP Version R ?97
Mitsubishi Galant GT-Z ?03
Mitsubishi Galant Super VR-4 ?98
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution ?92
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution II ?94
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution II Rally Car ?94
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution III GSR ?95
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution III Rally Car ?95
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution IV GSR ?96
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution IV Rally Car ?97
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution Rally Car ?93
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution V GSR ?98
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution V Rally Car ?98
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution V RS ?98
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VI GSR ?99
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VI GSR Tommi Makkinen Edition ?00
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VI Rally Car ?99
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VI RS ?99
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VII GSR ?01
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VII Rally Car ?01
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VII RS ?01
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VIII ?03
Mitsubishi Lancer GS-R ?85
Mitsubishi Legnum Super VR4 ?98
Mitsubishi Mine?s Lancer Evolution VI ?00
Mitsubishi Mirage Asti RX-R ?98
Mitsubishi Mirage Cyborg R ?92
Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution ?03
Mitsubishi RPM 7000 Concept
Mitsubishi Starion Turbo ?82
Mitsubishi Taeivon Trampio FTO
Morgan Aero 8 ?02
Morgan Aero 8 GT Race Car ?02
Nismo 270R ?94
Nismo 350Z Concept ?02
Nismo 400R ?97
Nissan mm ?01
Nissan 200SX ?96
Nissan 300ZX ?90
Nissan 300ZX Version R 2by2 Twin Turbo ?98
Nissan 300ZX Version S 2seater Twin Turbo ?94
Nissan 300ZX Version S 2seater Twin Turbo ?98
Nissan 350Z Gran Turismo Aero ?02
Nissan 350Z Razo Version ?01
Nissan Altima 3.5 SE
Nissan Cedric
Nissan Cefiro
Nissan Cima
Nissan GT-R Concept ?01
Nissan GT-R Concept LM
Nissan March Super Turbo ?89
Nissan Maxima ?04
Nissan Mid4 Concept ?85
Nissan Mine?s Skyline GT-RN1 Vspec(R34) ?00
Nissan mm R ?01
Nissan Nismo GT-R LM Road Car (R33) ?95
Nissan Nismo GT-R Race Car
Nissan NP35 ?92
Nissan Primera 2.0Te ?90
Nissan Primera GT Race Car ?99
Nissan Pulsar Gti-R ?91
Nissan Pulsar VZ-R N1 ?97
Nissan R390 GT1 Race Car ?98
Nissan R390 GT1 Road Car ?98
Nissan R89C Race Car ?89
Nissan Sentra SE-R V Spec ?02
Nissan Sileighty
Nissan Silhouette
Nissan Silvia C-West Razo ?00
Nissan Silvia K?s (S14) ?96
Nissan Silvia K?s Aero SE Sports Package (S14) ?98
Nissan Silvia Spec R Aero (S15) ?99
Nissan Skyline 2000 GTR ?69
Nissan Skyline 25GT Turbo (R34) ?98
Nissan Skyline 300GT ?01
Nissan Skyline Blitz GT-R R348 ?99
Nissan Skyline Calsonic GT-R ?00
Nissan Skyline Gran Turismo GT-R V Spec (R34) Pace Car
Nissan Skyline GT-R ?70
Nissan Skyline GT-R Autotech Version 40th Anniversary (R33) ?97
Nissan Skyline GT-R M Spec 34 ?01
Nissan Skyline GT-R Nismo (R32) ?90
Nissan Skyline GT-R Nur Edition
Nissan Skyline GT-R Vspec (R32) ?93
Nissan Skyline GT-R Vspec (R33) ?97
Nissan Skyline GT-R Vspec (R34) ?99
Nissan Skyline GT-R Vspec II (R32) ?94
Nissan Skyline GT-R Vspec II (R34) ?00
Nissan Skyline GTS25 Type S (R32) ?91
Nissan Skyline GTS-4 (R32) ?91
Nissan Skyline GTS-R (R31) ?87
Nissan Skyline HKS Drag Car
Nissan Skyline Loctite Zexel GT-R ?00
Nissan Skyline R33 GT-R LM Race Car ?95
Nissan Skyline RS-X Turbo Intercooler (DR3) ?84
Nissan Stagea 25t RS Four V ?98
Nissan Stagea Autech Version 260RS ?98
Nissan Stillen 300 GTZ ?93
Nissan Sunny B110
Nissan Xanavi Hiroto GT-R ?01


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

Oldsmobile Alero OSV Concept ?00
Oldsmobile Aurora GTS Race Car
Oldsmobile Toronado ?67
Opel Ascona
Opel Astra SRi 2.0i 16V
Opel Astra V8 Coupe Race Car ?02
Opel Astra Xtreme Concept ?01
Opel Calibra DTM Race Car
Opel Calibra Turbo ?91
Opel Corsa GSi OPC
Opel Corsa Sport 1.6i 16V
Opel GT
Opel Manta
Opel Speedster ?00
Opel Tigra 1.6I
Opel Tigra Ice Race Car
Opel Vectra 2.0 16V
Opel Vectra Super Touring Race Car
Pagani Zonda C12 ?99
Pagani Zonda C12-S 7.3 ?02
Panoz AIV Roadster
Panoz Esperante ?01
Panoz GTR
Panoz Le Mans Racer ?01
Panoz LMP 07 ?01
Peugeot 106 1.6 S16
Peugeot 106 Rally Car ?94
Peugeot 205 T16 Rally Car ?85
Peugeot 206 GTi ?00
Peugeot 206 Rally Car
Peugeot 405 T16 Vatanen Pikes Peak Car
Peugeot 406 3.0 V6 Coupe
Peugeot 406 Super Touring Race Car
Peugeot 607 Feline Concept ?00
Peugeot 905 LM Race Car ?90
Peugeot Oxia Concept
Plymouth GTX
Plymouth Hemi ?Cuda ?70
Plymouth Pronto Cruiser Concept ?98
Plymouth Pronto Spyder Concept ?98
Plymouth Prowler ?00
Plymouth Road Runner
Plymouth Superbird
Pontiac Fiero SE ?84
Pontiac Firebird Formula 400 ?70
Pontiac Firebird Trans Am WS6 ?02
Pontiac G6 Concept ?03
Pontiac Grand Prix G-Force Concept ?02
Pontiac GTO ?04
Pontiac GTO Judge ?70
Pontiac Rageous Concept ?97
Pontiac Solstice Coupe ?02
Pontiac Sunfire Touring Race Car
Renault 5 Turbo 2 ?84
Renault 5 Turbo Rally Car
Renault Clio Cup Race Car
Renault Clio Williams
Renault Espace F1 Concept ?95
Renault Laguna Touring Race Car ?99
Renault Megane Rally car
Renault Clio Sport V6 Evo II ?03
Rolls-Royce Corniche Convertible ?00
Rolls-Royce Phantom ?03
Rover 25
Rover 45
Rover 75
Rover ZS
RUF 3.4 ?87
RUF 3400S ?00
RUF 911 Turbo R ?01
RUF BTR 3.8 ?93
RUF CTR-2 Sport ?97
RUF RGT ?00
RUF Turbo R ?98
Saab 9-3 Viggen Coupe ?99
Saab 9-3 Viggen Pikes Peak Rally Car ?00
Saab 9X Concept ?01
Saleen Mustang S-281 ?00
Saleen Mustang S-351 ?99
Saleen S7 ?00
Saleen S7R ?01
Saturn SC2 Concept ?01
Saturn SCX Concept ?01
Seat Formula Concept ?99
Seat Ibiza Cupra R
Seat Leon Cupra R ?01
Seat Salsa Concept ?00
Shelby Cobra 427 ?67
Shelby Cobra Daytona Coupe Race Car ?64
Shelby Mustang GT 500 KR ?68
Shelby Mustang GT350
Shelby Series 1 ?98
Skoda Fabia RS
Skoda Octavia RS
Skoda Octavia WRC Rally Car ?01
Skoda Tudor Concept ?02
Spoon Civic Type R ?98
Spoon S2000 ?00
Spoon S2000 Race Car ?00
Spyker C8 Double 12
Spyker C8 Laviolette ?01


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

Subaru 2.5 RS sedan
Subaru Alccione SVX Version L ?95
Subaru B11S Concept ?03
Subaru Fleet-X Concept ?99
Subaru Impreza 2.5 WRX STi
Subaru Impreza 22B STi ?98
Subaru Impreza Electra One Concept ?99
Subaru Impreza P1 ?00
Subaru Impreza Rally Car ?01
Subaru Impreza Sedan WRX STi Version III ?96
Subaru Impreza Sedan WRX STi Version VI ?00
Subaru Impreza Wagon WRX STi Version III ?96
Subaru Impreza WRX STi Type R Version V ?98
Subaru Legacy B4 Blitzen ?02
Subaru Legacy 2.5GT ?04-05
Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Wagon ?04-05
Subaru Legacy Touring Sports RS ?93
Subaru Legacy Touring Wagon GT-B ?98
Subaru Outback Limited ?01
Subaru Preo RS ?98
Subaru Rex Supercharger VX ?90
Subaru Vivio RX-RA ?97
Suzuki Aerio SX
Suzuki Artworks RS-Z ?98
Suzuki Capuccino ?98
Suzuki Concept-S ?02
Suzuki Cultus Pikes Peak Rally Car
Suzuki Escudo Pikes Peak Rally Car ?96
Suzuki Ev-Sport Concept ?99
Suzuki GSX-R 4 Concept ?01
Suzuki Hayabusa Racecar Concept
Suzuki Kei S ?98
Suzuki Wagon R RR ?98
Tommykaira ZZ-II
Tommykaira ZZ-S ?95
Toyota 2000 GT ?67
Toyota 88C Race Car ?88
Toyota Altezza RS200 ?98
Toyota Aristo V300 ?97
Toyota MR-S Autobacs Apex ?00
Toyota MR-S Blitz ?00
Toyota Camry SE ?98
Toyota Supra Castrol Tom?s ?01
Toyota Celica GT ?92
Toyota Celica GT-Four (ST165) ?88
Toyota Celica GT-Four (ST205) ?95
Toyota Celica GT-S ?00
Toyota Celica Pikes Peak Special Rally Car ?97
Toyota Celica Supra II ?83
Toyota Celica TRD Sports M ?00
Toyota Celica Ultimate Concept ?00
Toyota Chaser ?03
Toyota Corolla Levin BZR (A111) ?98
Toyota Corolla Levin GT-Apex (AE86) ?85
Toyota Corolla Rally Car ?99
Toyota FXS Concept ?01
Toyota Gardena GT-T ?97
Toyota GT-One (TS020) Road Car ?99
Toyota GT-One Race Car ?99
Toyota Mark II Tourer S ?92
Toyota Matrix XRS ?02
Toyota MR2 1600G-Limited Super Charger (AW11) ?86
Toyota MR2 GT-S ?98
Toyota MR2 Targa ?90
Toyota MR2 TTE Concept ?01
Toyota POD Concept ?01
Toyota Prius Rally Car ?02
Toyota RSC Rally Car ?01
Toyota Scion ccX
Toyota Soarer 2.5 GT-T VVT-i ?96
Toyota Solara ?02
Toyota Starlet 3 door (KP61) ?82
Toyota Starlet 3 door Turbo S (EP71) ?87
Toyota Starlet Glanza V ?98
Toyota Supra Esso Ultraflo Race Car ?01
Toyota Supra GT Turbo Limited (MA70) ?89
Toyota Supra HKS Drag Car
Toyota Supra RZ ?97
Toyota Supra Turbo ?89
Toyota Supra TwinTurbo-R (JZA70) ?91
Toyota Supra Veilside Limited ?99
Toyota Vitz F ?99
TRD 3000GT
TVR Cerbera 4.2 ?00
TVR Cerbera 4.5 ?00
TVR Cerbera LM Race Car
TVR Cerbera Speed 12 ?00
TVR Cerbera Speed 6
TVR Chimaera 500 ?00
TVR Griffith 500s ?00
TVR T350C ?02
TVR Tasmin ?81
TVR Tuscan ?70
TVR Tuscan S ?01
TVR Vixen 2500M ?73
Ultima GTR ?00
Ultima Spyder ?00
Vauxhall Vectra FIA Super Touring Race Car ?99
Vauxhall VX220 ?00
Vauxhall VX220 Turbo ?03
Vector M12 ?96
Vector M12 LM
Vector W8 ?91
Vector WX3 Concept ?92
Venturi Atlantique 300 ?95
Venturi Atlantique 400GT ?95
Venturi Atlantique LM Race Car
Venturi Grand Prix Concept ?02
Volkswagen 1-Litre Concept ?02
Volkswagen Beetle ?64
Volkswagen Corrado ?93
Volkswagen Golf GTI 25th Anniversary ?02
Volkswagen Golf III GTi VR6 ?95
Volkswagen Golf IV 2.3 V5 ?00
Volkswagen Golf R32 ?02
Volkswagen Golf Race Car
Volkswagen Lupo GTI
Volkswagen New Beetle 1.8 Turbo ?98
Volkswagen New Beetle 2.0
Volkswagen New Beetle RSi ?00
Volkswagen Oettinger Jetta 1.8T ?00
Volkswagen Passat W8
Volkswagen Phaeton W12 ?02
Volkswagen Super Beetle ?78
Volvo 340
Volvo C70 ?96
Volvo S40 Race Car ?99
Volvo S60 R ?03
Volvo S70 R
Volvo S80 T6


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

holy hell


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you know what pisses me off tho? they put the civic in there but why the hell dont they put the sentra/us 200sx in there?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

HOLY SHIT! THAT'S A LOT OF CARS!!! AND IT HAS THE Z31 300ZX IN THERE! AND THE 280Z YAY YAY YAY!


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> you know what pisses me off tho? they put the civic in there but why the hell dont they put the sentra/us 200sx in there?


Probably becuase the japanese don't realize how popular that car really is here in the states.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I'd love to see a the classic SE-R and the NX2000 in that list.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

At least they have a datsun 510, too bad there aren't any 210's.

Where's the subaru XT-6???


----------



## OldschoolR31 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm nearly wetting my pants with excitement here!!!

Oh how long I have waited to drive a souped up version of my R31 Skyline on a game! I just can't wait to run the old RB-30ET against the crude Gen III 350 V8 Monaro!!! This might not mean much to non Australians, but to me it's something I have dreamed about for so long... And good to see the z31 300zx in the mix as well... Shame the EXA made the list. I'm not a fan, since my owned one.

Pity for you Americans that there are no Sentras, but hey, we don't even have 'em here in real life in Oz, so the cheap nissan alternative is the old, trusty, locally built skylines or the hybrid VLs that Nizmodore raves so much about...


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Oh man turbo 280s are da sex!


----------



## novascotia nx (Feb 18, 2003)

no sentra's but they put in primera and pulars wiht the sr20,sr20ve just have to use your imagination


----------

